# Basti wont transport



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

My pair has produced froglets in the past but now has laid roughly 7 good clutches of which the female transported none of the tads. What's the deal? Is she on strike?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

So, with Bastis the female normally transport the tads?

I only have imis, and the female has never done this---only the males. 

Have you always pulled the eggs upon maturity, or waited longer to see if the frogs will transport them? I think this is something they need to practice.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> So, with Bastis the female normally transport the tads?
> 
> I only have imis, and the female has never done this---only the males.
> 
> Have you always pulled the eggs upon maturity, or waited longer to see if the frogs will transport them? I think this is something they need to practice.



What do you mean by pulling them?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> So, with Bastis the female normally transport the tads?
> 
> I only have imis, and the female has never done this---only the males.
> 
> Have you always pulled the eggs upon maturity, or waited longer to see if the frogs will transport them? I think this is something they need to practice.


Pumilio are obligate egg feeders


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Pulling means removing them from the tank. 
Sometimes people have limited success with substitutes, like fresh egg yolk, but it's a rarity that the tads survive. 
I've not raised obligate egg-feeders, so I can't relate to this too well...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ali,

If you have other pumilio pairs that are not breeding right now you might want to transfer the tads to another pair and have the female.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> Pulling means removing them from the tank.
> Sometimes people have limited success with substitutes, like fresh egg yolk, but it's a rarity that the tads survive.
> I've not raised obligate egg-feeders, so I can't relate to this too well...


Yea I understood what you said, I got confused that you were referencing to non-obligate egg-feeders.. 

Julio, have you had pumilio raise other tadpoles that were not their own?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jfehr232 said:


> Julio, have you had pumilio raise other tadpoles that were not their own?


Yes, they will do this with eeze, if they come accross a tadpole, they will feed it. There have been several threads on here about that.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Not transporting could also mean there is no spots to transport them too or that they like? What kind of tad deposit sites do you have for them? Flimcanisters-clear/white seem to work nice? Offer them lots of places to transport to?

Maybe worth a shot? 

How often are you misting?


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes - they will sometimes go on strike - I've seen it a few times. I'll generally change some things around in the tank [like deposition sites] and that seems to help a bit. Can't force the lady though.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

or let them do their thing... i can get seven clutches from a 1.2 in a week or two, how long has it actually been? 

i do agree with others. have any favorite spots started to go bad? like a big brom rotting? they tend to not want to put tads in bad water. on that note, you may want to flush the water out of what you have in there now with new stuff as they may just not want to put tads in the stagnant stuff. 

just a thought.

james


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought about doing that Julio, but the only other female obligate egg feeder in the collection is the grannie and I don't want to shift her focus to raising bastis. 

Frogmanroth - There are numerous deposition sites in the form of bromeliads but I have not placed a single film can in there. They had them in their temp 10 vert and never utilized them. I will post a pic when lights turn back on in the morning.

Erik - In your experience how long can these strikes last? I removed a few broms from the tank and added a couple new ones 4-6 weeks ago and there are two good clutches in there right now. Maybe the new broms will move her to transport? The male is constantly following her around calling at her almost as though saying "go pick pick the babies!"

James - The time span has been over the past 4 months or so and all the broms are alive and flushed often.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ali, that might actually get her going, so you might want to try it with the grannies


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am having similar issues. I get lots of breeding and egg laying, but tads aren't transported or worse, they slide off the leaves before fully hatched. I am getting very frustrated. I have another pair with fewer bromeliads in a 10g and they produce nice froglets all the time. I am at a loss.

Jeremy

I wanted to add that a few weeks ago on Phil's suggestion I added a second female into the mix (unproven) There are more clutches and several infertile (I assume the new female). I hope with 2 females, there will be a better chance of transport and feeding tads. In the past when tads have hatched and still been on the leaf for a few days, I have just moved them into the brom axils, but I don't think they are being fed, because I still have not had froglets.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


> Erik - In your experience how long can these strikes last? I removed a few broms from the tank and added a couple new ones 4-6 weeks ago and there are two good clutches in there right now. Maybe the new broms will move her to transport? The male is constantly following her around calling at her almost as though saying "go pick pick the babies!"


I've seen a female go on strike for several months [4-5] before resuming transport. I had a pair of Bastis that wouldn't transport at all when they first started producing. After a while, I started transporting them myself and she would feed them. You can do that as long as you don't transport too early or too late. If you have an extra female to add, that would probably work very well, but I don't suppose you have an extra female of the same morph just laying around. Their fertility isn't the issue so I wouldn't alter their diet at first, but I would maybe try a slightly different misting schedule as well. It may take a few more clutches, but she'll get back to normal!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Well here's the tank as of a few minutes ago:










You can't really tell but there are tons of deposition sites in those broms. It's been about that long Erik so hopefully this lull ends soon. I have a highly probable female coming in next month so if the issue hasn't resolved itself by then I will add her to the mix and see what happens.

Julio - Are you thinking being a surrogate would help the grannie in producing more of her own young?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

An easy try would be to add another brom or two.....higher up.

Is there such a thing as too many broms?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My Solarte have not been transporting tads lately , mostly because of lack of spots to put them . They laid a new clutch this week so I figured I would give them a different place to try and deposit some , so I put a couple small deli cups 1/3 filled with water on the ground . The next day one had a tad in it . This wasn't even one of the new eggs I saw the other day . They must have had another clutch hidden somewere else. I'm hopeing to get to watch this one grow . 
You might want to try somthing like that ? Or make a little delicup "tree" like Robb did .


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

YAY!!! I caught her transporting a tad this morning after the male woke me at 7 with his incessant calling. Looks like the strike is over. I guess I forget that these guys aren't machines and will not do everything as expected.

Mark - Could you link me to the delicup tree?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Mark - Could you link me to the delicup tree?


About halfway down the page: Welcome to Robbster.com Dart Frogs Page


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Someone beat me to it . Not the ones I remembered but that's it . Good luck with the tad transport . 

My retic tads are growing nice .  Your little guy worked out good. 

Here's something I built into a couple new tanks . I haven't put frogs in them yet , so I dont know if they will work yet . They are made out of small pieces of glass siliconed together and glued to the inside of the viv . I guess acrylic ones would work out nice too .


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

pigface said:


> Someone beat me to it . Not the ones I remembered but that's it . Good luck with the tad transport .
> 
> My retic tads are growing nice .  Your little guy worked out good.
> 
> Here's something I built into a couple new tanks . I haven't put frogs in them yet , so I dont know if they will work yet . They are made out of small pieces of glass siliconed together and glued to the inside of the viv . I guess acrylic ones would work out nice too .


You could probably get the weekly pill holders, cut off the lids and use them. They come in a couple sizes. Also, you could use double sided velcro so you can remove it to wash or remove eggs/tads.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link Chris.

I am glad the little guy is doing his thing for you Mark. The veradero you sent me are slowly becoming my favorite imi morph I own! One question about that set up in the picture though...how do you intend on keeping the water from getting polluted?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Thanks for the link Chris.
> 
> I am glad the little guy is doing his thing for you Mark. The veradero you sent me are slowly becoming my favorite imi morph I own! One question about that set up in the picture though...how do you intend on keeping the water from getting polluted?


Sure anytime, yeah I was thinking that also - it seems like the water in the film canisters becomes nasty with ff's really fast


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

many suggest solving this problem by switching to the "turkish glider" variety of FF since they have the ability to jump out of the water, resulting in far fewer FF casualties, and in turn better water quality.

james


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

james67 said:


> many suggest solving this problem by switching to the "turkish glider" variety of FF since they have the ability to jump out of the water, resulting in far fewer FF casualties, and in turn better water quality.
> 
> james


Yeah I think that was actually my suggestion too haha, it's just that so many gliders escape that sometimes I just go for the wingless ones for a while


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought of the pill holders but the ones I've seen are smaller than I would like . And not clear . With this I can see and watch any tads . I only put them in the pumilio tanks so I don't have to worry about pulling eggs-tads . But you could get a tad out of them with a turkey baster if you had too . 
I like that they are permanantly fastened to the sides so they can't fall off like a film cannister can and have a tad die before I notice . 

My veradero's are finally becoming less shy . I'm starting to see them more .

To tell the truth I just let the misters do the cleaning-flushing in the tanks , whether broms or film cannisters . I usually don't hand mist any tanks much anymore . or clean out film cans ( unless they are laying in them ) Usually the water in the cups in my tanks only stays nasty from dead flys for a few weeks then clears up . The dead flys still collect in the bottom but the water stays clear-ish . If it does get too thick with dead flys the turkey baster comes in handy again .
I use the gliders for most of my pums and thumbs and they seem to get in the film cans just as much as the melos . For me it's the Hydei that escape the most .


----------

